# Deine IP ist... in Signatur einbinden



## tibu (22. November 2008)

Ich hab mal eine Sig gesehen, in der stand:
Deine IP ist xxx
Dein Provider ist xxx
Du surfst mit dem xxx

Wo finde ich das und wie kann ich das in meine Sig einbinden?
Allerdings nicht in diesem Forum.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

tibu schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Sig gesehen, in der stand:
> Deine IP ist xxx
> Dein Provider ist xxx
> Du surfst mit dem xxx
> ...


 
Wäre das nicht eine Verletzung des Datenschutzes? 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sowas in irgendeinen Forum gern gesehen wird.


----------



## gettohomie (22. November 2008)

habe ich auch schon öfter gesehen 
waum Datenschutz das wird doch nur für den jeweiligen benutzer angezeigt


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht eine Verletzung des Datenschutzes?


Nö, wieso?
Dieses Bildchen zeigt dir doch nur deine IP an und womit du unterwegs bist, genau wie hier im Forum zum Beispiel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nö, wieso?
> Dieses Bildchen zeigt dir doch nur deine IP an und womit du unterwegs bist, genau wie hier im Forum zum Beispiel.


 
Du meinst jetzt die eigene IP und so?
Jep, das geht natürlich, ich meinte eher die Teile, die dem jeweiligen Besucher anzeigen, wie er womit wann unterwegs ist.


----------



## tibu (22. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt die eigene IP und so?
> Jep, das geht natürlich, ich meinte eher die Teile, die dem jeweiligen Besucher anzeigen, wie er womit wann unterwegs ist.


 
Genau das meinte ich auch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

tibu schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich auch.


 
Dann habe ich das falsch verstanden. 
Das kannst du natürlich machen, wenn du willst.


----------



## klefreak (22. November 2008)

du suchst das hier??

Danasoft IP and City Sign Widget - For Myspace Layouts and Backgrounds, Forum Signatures, Blogs


```
<a href="http://www.danasoft.com"><img src="http://www.danasoft.com/vipersig.jpg" border="0"></a><p><div style="font-family:Arial,sans-serif;font-size:11px;">Sign by Danasoft - <a href="http://www.danasoft.com">Get Your Free Sign</a></p></div>
```
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]*http://www.danasoft.com/sig/130462.jpg*[/FONT]


----------



## tibu (22. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann habe ich das falsch verstanden.
> Das kannst du natürlich machen, wenn du willst.


 
Ich glaub ich hab mich da etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## tibu (22. November 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> du suchst das hier??
> 
> Danasoft IP and City Sign Widget - For Myspace Layouts and Backgrounds, Forum Signatures, Blogs
> 
> <a href="http://www.danasoft.com"><img src="http://www.danasoft.com/vipersig.jpg" border="0"></a><p><div style="font-family:Arial,sans-serif;font-size:11px;">Sign by Danasoft - <a href="http://www.danasoft.com">Get Your Free Sign</a></p></div>


 

Genau das hab ich gesucht, Danke.


----------



## klefreak (22. November 2008)

tibu schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich gesucht, Danke.




bitte!

ich denke aber, dass das bei uns hier nicht funktioniern wird, da"bilder" von externen seiten nicht zugelassen sind

mfg Klemens


----------

